# Pendelfutterautomat bauen



## aaragorn6 (7. Januar 2008)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich möchte mir einen Pendelfutterautomaten selber bauen, hat zufällig jemand eine Zeichnung wie der genau aufgebaut ist, bzw. hat schon mal wer einen gebaut.

Das grundprinzip ist mir klar wie er funktioniert nur bin ich noch auf keine vernünftige Lösung mit dem Futterauswurf gekommen.

Danke im Voraus!

Andreas


----------



## Toffee (7. Januar 2008)

*AW: Pendelfutterautomat bauen*

Wen willste den Füttern und was verfüttern?

Gruß Toffee


----------



## Alex.k (7. Januar 2008)

*AW: Pendelfutterautomat bauen*

Aquarium? Mit Ansteuerung? Stromlos?


----------



## Forellenzemmel (7. Januar 2008)

*AW: Pendelfutterautomat bauen*

Hallo Alex K.,

interessiere mich selbst ein wenig für den Selbstbau so ner Geschichte. Was meinst du mit Aquarium? Denke nicht das Aaragorn 6 (interessanter Name!!) den Automaten dort betreiben will... Für mich wär soetwas eventuell für einen meiner Forellenteiche angedacht. Ca 25 mal 7 m² mit 250 Regenbogenforellen. Sollte dann allerdings komplett mechanisch funktionieren... Futter normales Forellenfutter 4mm Körnung.
Scheint schwierig zu sein, die richtige Idee will mir nicht kommen.

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## aaragorn6 (8. Januar 2008)

*AW: Pendelfutterautomat bauen*

Hallo!

Also den Futterautomaten möchte ich für meinen Forellenteich bauen, ca. 350 m² und er soll verstellbar sein, dass je nach bedarf 4er und 8er Pellets gefüttert werden können.

Es soll eben rein mechanisch funktionieren da ich am Teich keinen Strom habe.

Andreas


----------



## blada (24. Januar 2008)

*AW: Pendelfutterautomat bauen*

Hallo

Ich suche auch eine Bauanleitung für einen Pendelfutterautomaten. Aber bin leider noch nirgends fündig geworden.


----------



## Forellenzemmel (1. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pendelfutterautomat bauen*

@Alex.K @Toffee

Ihr habt Eure nicht ganz unberechtigten Fragen gestellt - und die Antworten kamen! 
Also, Ihr seit doch clevere Jungs: Her mit Euren Ideen!
Es sollte ein rein mechanisch betriebener Pendelfutterautomat sein... wird nicht ganz einfach sein, aber wohl doch machbar...

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## Xx-PaTrIcK-xX (29. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Pendelfutterautomat bauen*

ich binn jetzt hier neu

hab eure beiträge gelesen aber niemand hat geschrieben wie es geht

denn ich möchte auch selber einen Pendelfutterautomaten führ mein weiher bauen

wer dazu was weiß kann sich sehr gerne melden

 :q


----------



## jirgel (29. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Pendelfutterautomat bauen*

http://195.145.108.253/agk-kronawit...rget=d5.html&gclid=CJD_1-C65ZcCFQ9WtAodjANADQ 69.90 € ist doch günstig.


----------



## MichiB. (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: Pendelfutterautomat bauen*

http://s14.directupload.net/file/d/2898/ifcep5xx_png.htm









Hab ich mir auch so Gebaut und der Funktioniert Top die Fische hatten es nach 2 Tagen raus man muss ihn halt richtig einstellen. Die Zeichnung wurde von mir schnell,schnell gemacht|rolleyes

Gruß Michi


----------



## Mühly (9. September 2021)

Hallo Zusammen, bin neu hier. Habe auch einen Teich mit Forellen. Ich möchte mir einen Pendelfutterautomat bauen. Hat jemand von euch schon Erfahrungen mit so einem Futterautomat. wenn ja, dann bin ich dankbar für eine Antwort.  Vielleicht kann mir auch jemand eine Tipp oder Anleitung zukommen lassen, wie man eine Futterautomat selbst baut. Die Links oben im Forum funktionieren nicht mehr. Im voraus besten Dank. Grüße Josef


----------

